# Virgin vs Optus



## Dexter

Hi Folks,

I have been recently considering switching from Optus to Virgin. Although I don't know much about Virgin network. Does anyone here have any particular experience with these guys? Especially in terms of coverage and customer service over the phone.


----------



## Philip

I could be wrong but I believe Virgin use the Vodaphone network, which may be facing a civil action lawsuit by a large number of customers over poor network coverage, poor customer service etc.


----------



## Dexter

From what I was told they actually use Optus network.


----------



## Philip

Dexter said:


> From what I was told they actually use Optus network.


You're right, my mistake.


----------



## marcossupra

It's good, they have good coverage, I use to have Virgin mobile and Mobile Boradband,but I switch my mobile to Vodaphone because was cheaper at the time and I could talk free with my wife, but Virgin still alright.

I still having a mobile broadband (prepaid)

Cheers

Marcos
Help on Australia


----------



## Asabi

I prefer Vodafone.

Great customer service (from my perspective), good pricing, only experienced network outage during the floods (a bit annoying, but what can you do - it was a natural disaster).


----------



## Malcolm 46

I use Virgin pre paid. I have been with them for 2 years. Never had a problem with service or coverage. Because I am pre paid I can't use them OS but I have a local SIM card and I use that and get good rates. With Virgin it is important which plan you are on. I buy my prepaid on the net and my call costs and text messages are about 50% less that the rates they charge if you buy your credit from Woolworths/Safeway.


----------



## thejumpingkoala

I'm with Virgin postpaid BigPlan 29, with a whopping $450 credit. The service and coverage is very very good. Have had ZERO problems so far. Their customer support team is very friendly and easy to deal with.
I've friends on Vodafone and although it is one of the cheapest, I often hear complains on call dropping and not being able to call through.


----------



## Boboa

For me it is Virgin all the way, they use Optus network, so you get Optus perks with reduced price. Plus Virgin customer care is mostly (not entirely) Australian based, meaning if anything happens it gets resolved fast. 
With Optus your customer care gets routed thru several different departments and a number of "we will call you back". They still are pretty good; however Virgin is cheaper, better with exactly the same network.

Another plus, is virgin has international calls included in your cap, meaning any cap amount you get (say $400) includes international calls, So you can call overseas and not pay a penny (Be sure to select correct plan!). While Optus has this only with Pre-Paid as far as I know.

The only drawback is Data transfers with Virgin are slower than Optus. Optus has the ability to switch to dedicated wireless broadband network which makes surfing much faster. While Virgin uses same phone 3G network it shares with Optus.


----------



## heather25098

well you can choose they have got a very good reputation and brand image world wide.


----------

